# نظام المعرفة العميقة



## magdy100 (20 أغسطس 2007)

أهدى اليكم كل إخوانى أعضاء منتديات ملتقى المهندسين العرب
هذه المقالة والتى هى من أربع أجزاء وبداياتها من هذه المقالة 
وهى بعنوان نظام المعرفة العميقة والذى يشرفنى أن أكون تقرييبا أول من يتناول هذا الموضوع باللغة العربية على الأقل على صفحات منتدياتنا العربية وهو أخر إبداعات الأب الروحى للجودة الحديثة مستر إداورد ديمنج 
وهو النظام الذى يعتبر قاد الدول الغربية الى التعامل بفكر جديد نحو أنشاء وتطوير نظم للجودة الحديثة وكان ثمرته أو جزء منها هو النقاط الأربعة عشر لديمنج 
وللحصول على مقالات أخرى هندسية وإدارية اليكم أخوانى 
رابط مجلة التقنية الهندسية 
لتحميل المقالة ومقالات أخرى العدد السابع 

الرابط ​
اليكم أخوانى المقالة 
توجد بعض الصور والرسومات ظاهرة فقط فى صيغة الPDF 
وسوف تجدونها أيضا دخل المرفقات بصيغة PDF

نظام المعرفة العميقة
The System of Profound knowledge​

على الرغم من أن الضبط الإحصائي للعمليات ( SPC ) نجح فى بعض الشركات والمنظمات إلا أنه يوجد الكثير من حالات الإخفاق فى تطبيقه فى شركات ومنظمات كثيرة أخرى. والسؤال هنا ما هو سر عدم نجاح تلك المنظمات والشركات؟ يعتقد الكثير من علماء الجودة أن السبب الرئيسي لهذا الإخفاق هو قيادة هذه الشركات وأن هذه القيادات لا تعي أن الجودة أكبر من مجرد ضبط إحصائي للعمليات وأن محاولة تمثيل دور أن خرائط الضبط الإحصائي للجودة هي السبيل لتحقيق جودة عالية هو دور قاصر ومبنى على عدم دراسة واقعية وعدم المحاولة الجادة لفهم من أين تبدأ البداية الصحيحة والتي يمكن لها أن تضع تلك الشركات والمنظمات على الطريق الصحيح. 
فبعد سنين من العمل المضني والشاق فى مجال الجودة
توصل العالم الأمريكي المشهور الدكتور/ إدوارد ديمنج
الى نظريته التى أحدثت تأثيرا مدوي فى عالم الجودة
وإدارة الشركات والمنظمات وهى" نظرية المعرفة العميقة"
وقد كان د / ديمنج رجل قوى الملاحظة ويرجع إليه الفضل
فى المساعدة على النهضة الحديثة لليابان وإعادة بنائها بعد
الحرب العالمية الثانية.
وتبدأ القصة عندما قام إتحاد العلماء والمهندسين الياباني 
بدعوة د / ديمنج الى اليابان عام 1950 حيث قام بتعليم 
المدراء والمهندسين المسؤلين التنفيذيين فى الصناعات 
اليابانية أساسيات الضبط الإحصائي للعمليات وترك
د / ديمنج أثر وبصمة عميقة فى عقول كل المشاركين 
وأعطاهم قوة دفع هائلة وحافز قوى لإستخدام أساليب 
الضبط الإحصائي للعمليات فى ضبط الجودة للصناعات اليابانية. ثم عاد
د / ديمنج مرة أخر الى أمريكا وبدئت شهرته تزداد ويكون له مكانا مرموقا بين العلماء الأمريكيين. وأمضى د / ديمنج أعوام عدة يطور فى طريقة تساعد المنظمات والشركات على دخول القرن الحادي والعشرون بفكر جديد ومتطور. وما تزال هذه الطريقة التى توصل اليها مستخدمة ومطبقة حتى اليوم. وقد توصل د / ديمنج الى مفهوم وطريقة جديدة وهى " نظام المعرفة العميقة " أو ( The System of Profound knowledge ) حيث أثبت هذا النظام قدرة على النجاح والتطوير المستمر للشركات والمنظمات التى قامت بتطبيقه.ويتكون هذا النظام من أربع أجزاء ( أو مناطق ) أساسية وهى :-

1- معرفة النظام knowledge of a system 
2- معرفة التباين knowledge of variation 
3- نظرية المعرفة Theory of knowledge
4- معرفة النفسية knowledge of psychology
ولفهم نظام المعرفة العميقة يحب علينا أن نفهم ما هو النظام وما هو الهدف من النظام. كذلك يجب علينا فهم ما هو التباين وأن ندرك أن الفائدة الحقيقية من وراء هذا الفهم تأتى من إدراكنا لدور القيادة وكيف تستطيع هذه القيادة الناجحة التأثير فى الآخرين. كذلك يجب علينا فهم نظرية المعرفة وفى النهاية يجب أن يكون لدينا تفهم للدوافع والحالة النفسية.
وما نود التنويه عنه هنا هو أنه ليس بالضرورة أن نكون خبراء فى هذه النقاط الأربع ولكن يكفينا أن نعرف قدرا مناسبا عن كل جزء منها. وذلك لأنها مترابطة.
وسوف نتناول هذا الموضوع على حلقتين أو ثلاث حلقات متتالية وذلك للإستفاضة فى شرحه وتوضيحه وسوف نبدأ معا هذه الحلقة بتناول الجزء الأول من الموضوع وهو:- 
معرفة النظام knowledge of a system
وقبل أن نبدأ هذه الحلقة أقدم لكم هذه المقولة الشهيرة لدكتور/ ديمنج والتي يقول فيها 
( أن تفعل ما بمقدورك لم يعد كافيا ولكن يجب عليك أن تعرف ما تفعل وأنك تحاول لتعرف ) .

1-1- تعريف النظام Defining The System
وقد عرف د / ديمنج النظام بأنه ( ترابط معقد لمكونات مترابطة وظيفيا والتي تعمل معا لمحاولة إنجاز هدف النظام )
وأغلب الناس المتفقون فى الرأي معه يرون أن النظام هو الموردون والزبائن والمنظمة والذين يجب عليهم العمل سويا للوصول الى الهدف المنشود من النظام والشكل التالي يعطى تصور للنظام 



وبناءا على هذا التصور فإننا نستطيع أن نعطى بعض الأمثلة لنماذج توضيحية للنظام .
ولنتحدث مثلا عن صناعة شركة طيران والتي من المحتمل أنها تمثل نظام حيث مكونات هذا النظام هي:- 
1- شركة الطيران وتشمل ( الموظفون فى الشركة من طيارون , مضيفون , عمال خدمات وغيرهم )
2- الموردون الى شركة الطيران وهم ( الشركات المصنعة للطائرات , شركات إمداد الطعام والأغذية , مطارات المدينة وغيرها )
3- الزبائن وهم ( مسافرون عمل , مسافرون فى رحلات ترفيهية وغيرها )
4- وكالات تنظيمية حكومية ( تنظم قواعد وعلاقات الطيران وتوفر الأمان )
لو لاحظنا كل هذه المكونات نجد أنها حقا مترابطة معا وتؤدى هدف واحد لها وهو خدمة مسافر ومن الممكن جدا أن يكون هذا نظام لصناعة شركة طيران واحدة. ولكن يجب علينا أن نلاحظ أنه ليس نظاما لكامل صناعة شركات الطيران.
- كل منظمة هي فى حد ذاتها نظام ومن الممكن أن تكون جزء من نظام أوسع ونلاحظ هنا أن المنظمة التى تستقبل مدخلات من مورديها وتقوم بتحويلها الى مخرجات من خلال عملياتها هي نظام وهذه الحقيقة يمكن تطبيقها على التصنيع أو الخدمات أو التعليم أو الهيئات الحكومية.
ولكل نظام عملياته وتعريف العملية ببساطة هي ( عمل بسيط والتي يمكن أن تكون جزء واحد من وظيفة لشخص ما داخل النظام ) ولكل عملية مدخلات ومخرجات, ومدخلات العملية يمكن أن تكون فى صورة سلع أو خدمات أو معلومات والتي يتم تحويلها الى صورة أخرى بواسطة العملية , وللحصول على سلع أو خدمات كمنتج نهائي من نظام نحتاج الى العديد من هذه العمليات, والخرج من عملية يكون هو الدخل لعملية أو عمليات أخرى , وكل هذه العمليات
متصلة ببعض تنشئ نظام مركب ومتكامل ويكون الهدف من النظام هو تقديم منتج أو خدمة نهائية ذات كفأه عالية واقتصادية, أى بأقل تكلفة.والشكل التالي يعطى تصور مبسط للعملية

ويجب علينا أن نلاحظ أنه فى أى نظام العمليات الفردية ليست مستقلة عن بعضها البعض ولكن لابد من وجود اعتمادية بينهم وإن كانت درجة الاعتمادية متغيرة من حالة الى أخرى.
وأي تأثير أو فعل على نقطة ( عملية ) واحدة فى النظام سوف يكون لها تأثير على النقاط الأخرى , فعند تأثيرنا على عملية ما داخل النظام بتأثير ما فلابد أن يتبع هذا التأثير تأثيرا على النظام ككل, لكن هذا التأثير قد يأخذ وقتا لكي يتضح أثره ولن يكون هناك تقييم فوري لها .وذلك لأن هذا التأثير ربما يظهر فى مكان آخر أو فى عملية آخري بعيدة عن نقطة التأثير أو يظهر أثره كما قلنا بعد فترة من الزمن. والشكل التالي يوضح ترابط العمليات وإتصالها ببعض داخل النظام

1-2- الهدف من النظام The Aim of a System
نعود مرة أخرى للحديث عن النظام وما هو الهدف
من النظام وهل بالضرورة أن كل تركيبة من الموردون
والمنظمة والعملاء هي نظام أم أنه لإكتمال صورة
النظام فأن هناك بعض المكونات أو العوامل الأخرى .
تحدث د/ ديمنج عن هذه النقطة وكان رأيه أن المفتاح 
الأساسي لفهم ما هو النظام يكمن فى معرفة ما هو ( الهدف ) من النظام أو ما هو الغرض الأساسي من النظام والذي بدونه لا يكون هناك نظام بالمعنى المقصود.
والهدف هو ( شئ مرموق يتطلع إليه ) وبناءا عليه فأن الهدف يجب أن يشمل المستقبل وبعض الأشياء الأخرى عن العاملين فى المنظمة ويجب أن يبلغ الى كل العاملين بالمنظمة مع التأكيد على تفهم الهدف لكل شخص بالمنظمة .
وقد قام د / ديمنج بالتركيز على هذه النقطة كثيرا أثناء مساعدته لليابانيين وإستطاع أن يوصلها إليهم تماما مما كان له أبلغ الأثر بعد ذلك .فقد تمكن د / ديمنج أن يقنع اليابانيين " أن النظام هو اليابان " وهذا هو السر الذي ساعد على دفع اليابان لأن تكون قوة إقتصادية عظمى ولكن لنأتي للسؤال الهام " اليابان كانت النظام " فما هو الهدف ؟ 
وقد أجاب د / ديمنج على هذا السؤال بأن الهدف يجب أن يكون "المثالية للنظام عبر الوقت " والمثالية هي "عملية تنسيق الجهود لكل مكونات النظام من أجل إنجاز الهدف المنشود" وشدد 
د / ديمنج على ضرورة أن يكون للهدف " تقييم ذاتي" .
- ولنأخذ مثالا لتوضيح معنى الهدف وأن نص الهدف قد يحوى العديد والعديد من المعاني والتي تفهم ضمنيا من الهدف .
فلو تحدثنا مثلا عن شركة لنقل البضائع وأطلعنا على الهدف المعلن لهذه الشركة وهو 
" تقديم خدمة أفضل وأفضل " فأن ما نفهمه هو :-
1- نقل وتسليم البضائع بأمان 
2- التحسين المستمر لإتمام عملية التسليم فى الوقت المحدد
3- تحقيق أقل تكلفة بالنسبة للشركة الناقلة للبضائع
4- توفير حياة كريمة وعلى مستوى عالي للموظفين العاملين فى الشحن والنقل.
5- حماية البيئة.

- مثال أخر وهو عن نظام لشركة حكومية للإمداد بالتيار الكهربائي. فما هو هدف النظام المتوقع؟ نعم الهدف المتوقع هو أن تقوم الشركة " بإمداد المستهلكين بالتيار الكهربائي بدون إنقطاع " وهذا هو الهدف الأول فى العلاقة بين الشركة والمستهلكين. ثم تأتى أمور أخرى مكملة لهذا الهدف وهى أن المستهلكين يودون أن يحصلوا على هذه الخدمة بأقل تكلفة ممكنة " ياريت لو تكون مجانية " والشركة من جانبها تريد أن تزيد معدلات الاستهلاك لأقصى حد ممكن وأن تخفض التكلفة لأقل قيمة ممكنة. وهكذا.
- كما هو واضح من المثالين السابقين لكي نستطيع تحديد الهدف من النظام فأن ذلك يتطلب منا عمل موازنة بين كل مكونات النظام وبناءا عليه يتم تحديد الهدف.

1-3 حدود النظام Boundaries Of a System
لننتقل الى نقطة أخرى فى موضوع معرفة النظام
حيث توجد جزئيتين مهمتين جدا وعلى درجة 
عالية من التأثير على مدى فهمنا للنظام وهما
مؤثرتان جدا فى بداية تطبيق
( نظام المعرفة العميقة ) ألا وهما:-

1- تعريف حدود النظام Defining The Boundaries Of a System
2- تعريف الهدف Defining The Aim

أولا:- تعريف حدود النظام Defining The Boundaries Of a System
بفرض أن لديك شركة شحن ونقل لمنتج ما. فبداية نسأل هل تعتبر مثل هذه النوعية من الشركات نظام , وإذا أفترضنا أنها نظام فهل هذا النظام هو هذه الشركة فقط مع مورديها وزبائنها. أم هل النظام هو ما يشمل كل شركات شحن ونقل نفس المنتج أو عموما شركات الشحن والنقل والموردون والزبائن ؟ هذا السؤال غاية فى الأهمية والإجابة عليه جد هامة. ولو كانت الإجابة هي الثانية فإنه يجب على مثل هذه الشركة أن تعرف أن هناك منافسين لها وأنه ربما يجب عليها العمل سويا مع هؤلاء المنافسين من أجل تحسين هذا النظام ككل.
- وقد كان د / ديمنج من الناس الذين يدعمون فكرة عمل الشركات وتعاونهم حتى مع منافسيهم وذلك من أجل تحسين النظام والبقاء علي المدى الطويل وقد كان يعتمد فى فلسفته هذه على أن التعاون بين المنافسين يمكن أن يساعدهم على أشياء كثيرة منها مثلا تثبيت السعر والاحتكار للمنتجات. وطبقا لهذه الرؤية لدكتور / ديمنج فإن كل شركة تعتبر مكون واحد فى النظام. ويجب أن يكونوا لهم نفس الهدف وهو " البقاء فى دنيا الأعمال لأطول فترة ممكنة والحصول لأنفسهم ولمستهلكيهم ولمورديهم ولمجتمعهم على أقصى إستفادة ممكنة للجميع "


ثانيا:- تعريف الهدف Defining The Aim 

تعريف الهدف من العوامل المهمة جدا لنجاح أى نظام ويجب 
أن يكون الهدف واضح للجميع ويعرفه لأن هذه النقطة على 
وجه التحديد يحدث فيها الكثير من أللبث لدى البعض. 
فبعض المنظمات تضع سياسة الجودة لها وتصيغها فى مفهوم 
قد يكون غامض بعض الشئ والمدقق لهذا المفهوم قد لا يعرف 
ما هو هدف هذه المنظمة. وفى الواقع أن أغلب هذه السياسات 
والعبارات تكون متباينة من منظمة الى أخرى وأغلب الموظفين
غير متفهمين لهذه السياسات والعبارات وبالتالي فهم يفتقدون 
معرفة الهدف وبالتالي دورهم فى إنجازه.
لذلك يجب أن يكون الهدف مصاغ بأسلوب سهل وواضح ليتمكن كل شخص بالمنظمة من فهمه ويجب أن يشمل هذا الهدف الموظفين والموردون والزبائن.
والسؤال الهام لهذه الجزئية والموجه لكل منظمة تسعى لتحقيق النجاح والبقاء هو " ما هو عملك الأساسي " ؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي لو أجبت عليه بوضوح تستطيع أن تضع هدفك.
ولتوضيح هذه النقطة والإجابة على هذا السؤال سوف أخذكم معي الى هذا الموقف الشبه مأساوي. كلنا يعلم أن كل السيارات فى فترة ما كانت تعمل بنظام الكاربيراتير فقط كطريقة مستخدمة لخلط الوقود المغذى الى غرفة الإحتراق داخل المحرك وبناءا على هذه المسلمة قام مصنعو الكاربيراتير بوضع أهدافهم ونظامهم وواصلو أبحاثهم والعمل المستمر على تطوير صناعته فماذا حدث؟ حدث إبتكار جديد, وهو إبتكار نظام حقن الوقود وأصبح نظام الكاربيراتير شئ من الماضي ووجدت الشركات المصنعة للكاربيراتير نفسها فى موضع منافسة حقيقية تكاد تكون غير متكافئة وفكروا ماذا يصنعون إزاء هذا الموقف الجديد واتخذوا قرارهم المتوقع والمبنى على خطأ إستراتيجي منذ البداية وكان القرار هو مواصلة تطوير الكاربيراتير على أمل الوصول الى وضع يمكنهم من منافسة نظام الحقن الجديد. لكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ النتيجة أنهم فقدو أسواقهم والتي ذهبت لصالح الإبتكار الجديد. ولنتفكر قليلا ونحاول أن نفهم ما هو رد الفعل والعمل الصحيح الذي كان يجب عليهم فعله . نعم كان عليهم أن يفكروا فى إيجاد طرق أفضل 
" لوضع الخليط الصحيح من الوقود فى غرفة الإحتراق " وقد كان الخطأ الاستراتيجي القاتل الذي وقع فيه صانعوا الكاربيراتير أنهم سلموا بأن الكاربيراتير هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لخلط الوقود وبنو نظمهم ووضعوا أهدافهم على ذلك ووضعوا الخطط لتطوير هذا الكاربيراتير ولكنهم فعلا نسوا " ما هو الغرض و الإستخدام الأصلي للكاربيراتير " نسو " ما هو عملهم الأساسي ".
لهذا فأن تعريف عملك الأساسي هو المفتاح رقم واحد لوضع هدف لنظامك .
( Defining your basic business is one key to setting the aim of the system. ). كذلك من المهم جدا أن تعرف هذا العمل الأساسي لكل الناس الذين يعملون معك وأن تكون متفهم أنهم يعملون داخل النظام, والإدارة هي التى تعمل على النظام. فأنت مثلا قد تجد نفسك تعمل فى منظمة ما ولا تعرف ما هو دورك بالضبط فى هذه المنظمة وما هو دور إدارتك وما هو دور منظمتك وأهدافها بالأساس وقد تجد أن الكل يعمل بالمنظمة لمجرد العمل والحصول على راتب والكل منشغل فى سبيل تحقيق هذه الأهداف الخاصة جدا ولكن ليس فى سبيل تحقيق الهدف العام للمنظمة ككل. وقد تجد نفسك كذلك تعمل فى المنظمة وأنت لا تعلم عن موقفها شئ وخاصة فيما يتعلق بنجاح أو فشل المنظمة وقد يكون من الأسرار التى لا يجب أن يعلمها أحد سوى الإدارة العليا وصاحب المنظمة فقط هو الموقف المالي والإستراتيجي للمنظمة وهل هي تحقق نجاح وما مقداره أم هي فى موقف متأزم ولا تجنى سوى الفشل وهو ما سوف ينعكس على كل الموظفين وعلى مستقبلهم داخل المنظمة وفى حياتهم وارتباطاتهم الخارجية. لعل كل هذه أخطاء تقع فيها المنظمات ولعلنا كذلك نرى هذا الخطأ بوضوح كبير جدا فى أغلب منظماتنا وشركاتنا فى عالمنا العربي بصفة عامة والمصري بصفة خاصة.
1-4- تحسين النظام Optimize The System

بعد تعريف حدود النظام وتعريفها جيدا يتم وضع الهدف ومن ثم
تأتى وظيفة الإدارة لتحسين هذا النظام لتشغيل وتوجيه المنظمة 
الى العمل كماكينة وذلك للسعي فى طريق تحقيق مثالية النظام 
وهذه المثالية للنظام ممكن أن نشبها بمنظومة تعمل مع بعضها 
فى تناغم وتوافق وأبسط تشبيه لذلك هو منظومة من التروس 
و التى تعمل معا لتحقيق هدف معين فلكي تعمل المنظومة يجب
أن يكون هناك مصدر للقيادة بها ويجب أن تكون كل التروس فى حالة تعشيق معا على حسب الحركة المطلوبة بحيث يتم نقل الحركة من ترس الى أخر بسلاسة وتلقائية تامة. وهذا ما يجب 
على المنظمة أن تراعيه فى كل أعمالها وهو مدى التوافق والإنسيابية فى الأعمال. لكن للأسف هذا غالبا لا يحدث فى أغلب المنظمات وأن أغلبها ينظر الى جودة وكفأة عملياتها على المدى القصير وليس على المدى الطويل.
* ولتحسين النظام والإدارة يجب مراعاة الأتي:-
1- يجب تعريف القوى العاملة بالمنظمة على ما هو النظام وما هي أدوارهم التى يؤدونها داخل النظام وأن كل شخص بالمنظمة يجب عليه أن يعرف ماذا يؤدى فى وظيفته وأن يكون هناك تدريب وظيفي وأن يوضح هذا التدريب لكل شخص ما هو عمله وليس فقط كيف يؤدى عمله
2- يجب أن تدرس العلاقة بين المكونات المختلفة للنظام. والإدارة يجب أن تدرك أن هناك تفاعل بين هذه المكونات وأن التحسين لكل مكون على حدا لن يكون فى معظم الحالات تحسين للنظام. وأنك إذا أردت تحسين النظام فلابد أن يكون ذلك لكل مكوناته الأساسية.
3- يجب معرفة أن المثالية والتحسين للنظام تعنى الإنتقال من حالة المنافسة بين الأقسام والإدارات والموظفون داخل النظام الى التعاون, وذلك على الرغم من أن المنافسة الجادة والشريفة هي عامل جيد ومطلوب ولكن ما نقصده هنا هو تغليب المصلحة العامة على المصلحة الشخصية أو مصلحة الإدارة أو القسم من أجل إنجاح النظام.
4- يجب أن يكون هناك تعاون بين كل مكونات النظام وتكسير الحواجز بين الأقسام و الإدارات وأن نعى جيدا أنه من النقاط المؤثرة لتطوير وتحسين النظام هي كسر الحواجز بين عملياته المختلفة. لكن للأسف فإن هذا صعب بعض الشئ فى أغلب المنظمات والشركات ويأخذ وقت
5- و الشئ الأصعب هو كسر الحواجز بين المنظمة و الموردين والمستهلكين.
6- يجب معرفة أنه لن يكون هناك تحسين للنظام بدون توجيه وهو جزء هام و حيوي من مسئولية الإدارة. فعلى الإدارة أن تقييم سياستها بإستمرار وذلك فى ضوء تحسين النظام. 
7- لتحسين النظام وتطويره فى أغلب الأحيان قد يكون علينا إتخاذ قرارات مصيرية نحو التغيير مما يتطلب الشجاعة على إتخاذ القرارات وعدم التردد.
8- على الإدارة العليا والقيادات داخل المنظمة أن تعلم أن أكثر المشاكل فى المنظمة سببها الرئيسي أن أجزاء النظام تخفق فى العمل سويا يشكل صحيح وأن القليل من هذه المشاكل يأتي من العاملين داخل النظام وهذا ما يعنى أن الجزء الأكبر من المشاكل يعود الى الذين وضعوا هذا النظام ونشير هنا بأصابع الإتهام مباشرة الى مسئولية الإدارة عن ذلك.
9- يجب معرفة أن الإعتماد على مبدأ التربح على المدى القصير لن يحسن النظام.
10- يجب أن يعلم كل العاملون بالمنظمة أن تطوير النظام وتحسينه هو نجاح للكل وأن الكل فى النهاية فائزون ولا يوجد خاسر من وراء تحسن النظام.

1-5- الخطوات المبدئية لمعرفة النظام Initial steps

نعرض هنا ملخص للخطوات المبدئية و التى 
يجب أن تتخذها أى منظمة نحو معرفة النظام
وتحديد هدفه ومن ثم تحسينه:-
1- تعريف حدود النظام هو نقطة البدء الأولى 
ومن المحتمل أن يكون حد النظام للمنظمة هو
المنظمة ومستهلكيها ومورديها والعاملون فيها 
وذلك فى الوقت الحالي , وفى المستقبل ربما 
تتغير لتشمل أيضا المنافسين. والعمل مع 
موردون يفهمون نظام المعرفة العميقة هو
ضرورة. وقد يجب عليك أن تعلم مورديك وزبائنك وذلك حرصا على تحقيق أهدافك ونجاح نظامك.
2- عرف الهدف من النظام, والهدف عادة يشمل التحسين المستمر في أعمالك الأساسية وخفض التكلفة وتحسين مستوى معيشة الموظفين وعلى الهدف أن يشمل الإبداع للمستقبل. والإدارة العليا يجب أن تطور الهدف ومن ثم تسأل الموظفين والزبائن والموردون للمساهمة فى تطوير الهدف كلما أمكن. والهدف يجب ان يراجع ليعكس هذه المساهمة. نقطة هامة أخرى وهى ان الهدف يجب ألا يصاغ ويحدد فى صورة صلبة جامدة حتى إذا حدثت تغيرات ما فى ظروف المنظمة فيكون من الممكن تحديث هذا الهدف أو تغيره, وأن يحث الهدف على التحسين المستمر على المدى الطويل وليس على المدى القصير فحسب.
3- أعلم القوى العاملة لديك بما هو النظام, وما هو الهدف و ما هو دورهم لتحقيق وإنجاز الهدف وأعلم أن تبليغ هذه المعلومات بصورة مجردة لن يكون كافي. فكل موظف يجب أن يكون لديه فهم شامل لما يفعله ودوره فى تحقيق الهدف ونجاح النظام.
4- أدرس النظام لفهم العلاقة بين مكوناته وغير العلاقات السلبية إلى علاقات موجبة وأعلم أن الإدارة يجب عليها أن تراجع توقعاتها لما هو مأمول من كل فرد فى المنظمة , وما هو تأثير هذه التوقعات على تحسين النظام ؟
5- راجع كل السياسات فى ضوء تحسين النظام وغير أو أحذف تلك العوامل التى لا تساعد على تحسين النظام , وهذا سوف يتطلب منك أن تكون هجومي طالما كان ذلك فى مصلحة تحسين النظام , وأخيرا الأوضاع القديمة يجب أن يتم تكسيرها وأعلم أن هذا ربما يأخذ منك بعض الوقت.
كانت هذه هي الحلقة الأولى من نظرية " نظام المعرفة العميقة " للعالم الأمريكي المشهور 
د / إدوارد ديمنج وسوف نستكمل الموضوع فى الأعداد القادمة وما علينا الآن هو التفكر فى معنى معرفة النظام ومعرفة وتحديد هدف النظام ومن ثم نشره وتعريفه الى الكل وبعد ذلك يجئ الدور على تحسين النظام. لقد نجحت اليابان وتقدمت الأمة اليابانية بأثرها عندما علموا أن نظامهم هو اليابان وأن هدفهم هو تحقيق المثالية لهذا النظام ولكل أفراده وتلك هي دعوتي الى أمتنا العربية وشعوبنا علينا أن نوحد جهودنا ونحدد نظامنا العربي وأن نحاول أن نجد لنا هدف واحد مشترك نسعى جميعا الى تحقيقه فنحن أمة ممتدة من المحيط الى الخليج ونملك أكثر مما كانت تملكه اليابان فى بداية نهضتها. ولكن حقا ما ينقصنا هو النظام وتحديد الهدف. 
مهندس / سليمان خطاب ( مجدى خطاب )


----------



## صناعي1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم ايديك يا بشمهندس سليمان
بانتظار استكمال الجزاء الباقية و الموضوع الى التثبيت.


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أغسطس 2007)

thanks very much 4 y


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

في انتظار البقية


----------



## magdy100 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا إخوانى لكم وقد قمت منذ فترة برفع لجزء الثانى من الموضوع على موقعنا هذا وهى على هذا الرابطhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74065.html


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------

